# Silly money dressage tickets!!!



## atlantis (28 July 2012)

I've just bought 1 category A ticket for the 9th August. The 9th!!!! 

Sooooooo excited. I don't have that kind of money but I do have an overdraft so who cares right. 

(this was fueled by large amounts of wine being drunk before I saw the tickets)!!!!!

Anyone else going on the 9th?


----------



## Katyharriet (28 July 2012)

I am! just bought two catergory B tickets for me and my mum 
tbh by the time I'd stopped panicking and bought the tickets I hadn't even realised how much they were or when it even was. 
once in a life time experience I keep telling myself...
Very excited though!


----------



## atlantis (28 July 2012)

Yep. Once in a lifetime experience!!! Panicking now that I won't be able to have the day off work, although my diary was pretty empty as I was going to book it off anyway but hadn't cos my boss was away. Hope the receptionist hadn't booked me loads of patients. They'll have to be moved wont they. 

So excited I can't sleep.


----------



## Sleighfarer (29 July 2012)

I am going on the 9th. It will be fab and worth very penny


----------



## atlantis (29 July 2012)

It will. Just been chatting with my dad and there's a chance he'll give me some money towards the tickets. He's a bit crap most of the time but loaded so I came out and asked him. Got a stupid joke in reply but he might come up with the goods. 

I'm so worried I won't be able to get the day off I'm considering going in today to check my diary!!!


----------



## Liostro (29 July 2012)

Hi, where did you buy them from? I am due to be in London for 3 days 6th Aug onwards for other reasons so really really want to try see some of the equestrian if i can get 2 tickets for any of the days


----------



## atlantis (29 July 2012)

From the official website. You just have to keep checking. I have been for weeks since they went on sale on first come fist served basis. Only just got lucky!!


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 July 2012)

i am going on the 9th.... got loads of vet bills and had decided i couldnt afford to go and then my sister told me she had treated me to a ticket,  so  REALLY EXCITED!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lami (29 July 2012)

atlantis said:



			Yep. Once in a lifetime experience!!! Panicking now that I won't be able to have the day off work, although my diary was pretty empty as I was going to book it off anyway but hadn't cos my boss was away. Hope the receptionist hadn't booked me loads of patients. They'll have to be moved wont they. 

So excited I can't sleep.
		
Click to expand...



Would you dare throw a sickie!? I always save my sick days for when i'm well


----------

